

Building fences online. The inevitable rise of the gated community. - joeminkie
http://digitalmash.com/journal/articles/crappy-club-for-jerks

======
Yaa101
People that want exclude others are boring uninteresting consuming people that
think they are the real deal while they are not.

I agree with Groucho...

------
metamemetics
ex. Something Awful forums, $10 registration fee since 2001.

Pros: It creates a community sense and people used to give out ridiculously
cheap web hosting deals just for being a goon.

Cons: Extreme procrastination hazard

